# My Tri Trio



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

just picked these guys uo yesterday, 1 buck, two does, the does are expecting early april. opinions on them and suggestions in how to improve them are GREATLY appreciated!! I can try for more standard angle pics but these were too cute not to share!




photobucket.com/user/owl307/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image-29.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

When they breed I think more patches not splashed (as your mice have splattered paint all over themselfs)
Definitely great to start with!
(Being strict XX)


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> When they breed I think more patches not splashed (as your mice have splattered paint all over themselfs)
> Definitely great to start with!
> (Being strict XX)


I agree, I want more white as the females have very little. I think the patches should be more defined too. So a lighter brown? I want the ears bigger. they are a huge step up from pet store mice though so i am quite pleased and the length of their tail is AMAZING


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A pied beige with lots of white might work nicely. It might take a couple of generations to see the difference. Also, just because these are have very little in theway of white markings, they might produce a couple of babies that are less "painted" and more solid patches of color. Selecting the ones with more white from the first couple of generations should put you on the right track.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

thank you moustress. Im assuming to get the beige I will need to choose the babies with the lighter brown too?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You need to have the recessives to get the dilution. Whether these three would produce beige is hard to say, that
s why I recommended getting a pied beige. Do you have any info on the genetic background of these three?


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

I have no background info unfortunatly. I might attend a show in april in ohio so i will keep my eye out for a beige pied. would a doe work?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking at the photos again, I see something that looks like beige alongwith the black and the brown. You ought to see a lot of varying things in your first litters. I liketheones that are mostly color, but then, Im not interested in showing. And I still think there shoudl be a classification of tri/splashed in the show for 'painted' or something like that.

One of the things I like about tris is the excitement of wondering what new kinds of stuff comes with each generation. The babies may look quite different from the parents. I need to takenew pics of my latest litters, that are just about 12 days old now, eyes open, running around....they turned out nice.

I'll be keeping my eye on this thread.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

yea the buck is much lighter than the does. I'm very excited for their litters!! how many more days now? lol 2 1/2 weeks?? SUCH A LONG WAIT hehe. the variation in tris a
is what i love about them tok. each is ao unique and different from the next it's impossible to get bored. When the litters arrive I will do day to day photos  please do post photos of your litter!! i love seeing other people's mice and babies!


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Not incredibly helpful but: They are SO super cute =)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The pics are really nicely taken and very cute.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

The females were given their own nursery today! Now we wait


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

So exciting can we see pics?


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

They are showing nice big baby bumps already!! Looks to be good sized litters i would think if they are showing this much already!  pictures coming soon!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome cant wait for pictures


----------

